# T-Line



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Over the years I have been going back and forth between P-Line and T-Line. I think the winner is T-Line. Though not quite as strong as P-Line it is very strong and abrasion resist small diameter and very limp. Does anyone have any info on Mason, the company that makes it? Supposed it is made in Otisville, MI. I have no idea where that is but it would be cool if it is. I would like to buy the line bulk but have only found it in 250 yard spools @ local tackle stores.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Never heard of it. I just use Power pro or Suffix lines for steelhead fishing.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

+1 on the Mason T . A buddy turned me on to it a few years back ,it's good stuff . The bad news is that I heard that they were going out of business. If you find a source how about posting it here ? I'd like to get some more myself . 


Jward


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have used P-Line flouro for leaders, but none of their lines for mainline. For bottom bouncing I have been using Maxima Ultragren for years. It is very durable line, and casts halfway decent. I bought bulk spools of 8# and 10# from Cabelas, years ago, and it is still fine. Nice fresh Maxima will pull small logs off the bottom of rivers, if your hook and leader don't break. I actually don't like it as much for leaders, because it doesn't break very well when I get snagged. I prefer Seguar flouro for leaders. And, personally, I hate using light line. 6# makes me shudder, but I carry it. I break off more fish when I use light line. I don't even carry 4# anymore.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

T-line is good ****, lays on the spool flawlessly. It is one line where you can fill your spool to the brim, and it won't shoot off. It is tough and thin, I landed a 38" lake brown on 6lb T/5lb Max a few years back.....


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I have used P-Line flouro for leaders, but none of their lines for mainline. For bottom bouncing I have been using Maxima Ultragren for years. It is very durable line, and casts halfway decent. I bought bulk spools of 8# and 10# from Cabelas, years ago, and it is still fine. Nice fresh Maxima will pull small logs off the bottom of rivers, if your hook and leader don't break. I actually don't like it as much for leaders, because it doesn't break very well when I get snagged. I prefer Seguar flouro for leaders. And, personally, I hate using light line. 6# makes me shudder, but I carry it. I break off more fish when I use light line. I don't even carry 4# anymore.


Fishindude try T-Line. I used to used Maxima alot but it is so thick and stiff. It can tow a car though. I used Maxima leaders still but have found that the Maxima and all other flouro leaders are pretty brittle and break fairly easy in the cold. I usually just use #6 or #8 Maxima unless its warmer and the water is super clear.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I tried P-Line last spring and found it terrible. It could have been on the shelf for awhile. I use YoZuri Hybrid. Its a combination of Mono/Fluro. I happen to like the stiff line factor. I don't like using lines that are soft like Stren.


----------



## bigman59 (Sep 28, 2009)

P Line has always done the trick for me. No complaints here.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i loved mason t-line when i was using it, but have found it hard to come by in my neck o' the woods. this thread jogged my memory though, and i have found a pretty good supply of it. it will soon be what most my mono rigs will be spooled with.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

T-line is the best mono ever made imo. I've tryed many brands over the years. 9 outta 10 times I rip it off right on the river and respool with t-line. Almost strong as maxima(not as thick dia. though). Limpest line I've ever used, no memory.
Fishing Tackle Grab Bag in Davison Mi(810-653-4771) is owned by the same corp. as mason line company. I just spoke with them on the phone. If you call and ask for Kathy I think they will ship it to you. They also sell it at fishermans headquarters in Wellston. 

The limpness makes it great for leaders. I think your bag or fly has a much more natural look in the current with more limp line.
The only thing I use p-line for is leaders in clear water(100%fluro) never less than 6#.

Oh yeah. Apply some aqua shed and it's great on the pin.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

what color do most you guys prefer? i had the soft brown, and I liked it and had success, but i wonder if I should order clear to try....


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I use both dosent seem to make a difference. The soft brown blends in excellent with the bottom color of most of our NW tribs.


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Have you had any problems with P-Line fluro in the cold? I lost a couple big fish with it for no apparent reason a couple weeks ago. Knots were good and well lubed. I did good with it when it was warming though and Maxima Fluro as well. Could be just my old reel, the drag is kind of stop and go I finally got a new Daiwa recently. 



FishKilla419 said:


> T-line is the best mono ever made imo. I've tryed many brands over the years. 9 outta 10 times I rip it off right on the river and respool with t-line. Almost strong as maxima(not as thick dia. though). Limpest line I've ever used, no memory.
> Fishing Tackle Grab Bag in Davison Mi(810-653-4771) is owned by the same corp. as mason line company. I just spoke with them on the phone. If you call and ask for Kathy I think they will ship it to you. They also sell it at fishermans headquarters in Wellston.
> 
> The limpness makes it great for leaders. I think your bag or fly has a much more natural look in the current with more limp line.
> ...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> Have you had any problems with P-Line fluro in the cold? I lost a couple big fish with it for no apparent reason a couple weeks ago. Knots were good and well lubed. I did good with it when it was warming though and Maxima Fluro as well. Could be just my old reel, the drag is kind of stop and go I finally got a new Daiwa recently.


I use P-line Flouro exclusively year round and this winter I have landed a lot of fish with it, but yet to break off a fish. I've bent a jig or two, but no breakoffs. I usually don't go an lower than 8 lb even in the clear water we've had. I haven't seen any problems with strength in the weather, but thats not to say it doesn't get weaker in colder temps. I have gotten into the habit of not babying fish anymore, so it seems like if the strength was an issue it would have gave.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I fish the hot ponds all winter, sub zero temps. I set the hook like Bill Dance on walleyes.
Fished the big man early last feb for three days in 0-15 deg weather. Landed a couple large males, did get my jig bit off on a hookset. That was 6# though.
I run 8 for eyes.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

on the Yozuri Hybrid. Great leader material- best I've used.


----------



## Stealheadslayer (Dec 28, 2009)

I used T-Line by default the first time. I was on my first trip of the winter-ealy spring, and the store was out of bulk Maxima ULTRA green (my standard). I went with T-Line to get throught the day and was pleasantly suprised! T-Line was great....I whipped several fish w it and it performed great!....I have used P-Line also for leader and found it to be so-so. Not really any major complaints about it, but it could have been better...but it could have been worse too!...

For my money...8 lb. Maxima Ultra green or 8 lb. T-line main line w 6 lb. Maxima Ultra green leader is hands down my favorite!....the fluoro's r just to brittle. They are def. resistant agaist abrasions, but they r just to brittle for my liking. Remember line stretch is good for explosive fish...you need line that will stretch to prevent breaks w fish that can go 0-60 in 2 seconds...I realize the zero stretch lines give you beter hook sets, but they don't mean much if the fish break you off after you hook up! If you are fishing a long enough rod (which you should be for stealhead) that stretch in mono's won't be a hinderance on your hook sets. Good luck fellas...prime time is near!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> T-line main line w/ Maxima Ultra green leader


Hard to beat right there.....


----------



## bigb73 (Mar 4, 2009)

i live around otisville mi. not sure if mason is still in buisness or not but if you want there line you can get it from the fishing tackle grab bag in davison call 1 810 653 4771 ask for tom biggs he will mail you some if you are to far away to pick it up


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I still say braid is made for steelhead fishing. You can never go wrong with the power pro. And if fishing light is your thing it comes as low as 5 pound test.


----------

